
Would Apple really shut iTunes? - soundsop
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-10055021-93.html?part=rss&subj=news
======
sdp
This would seem to be a point against those who say Apple is evil.

~~~
dbrush
Sure, Apple can be seen as standing up against an association that isn't
necessarily for the best interests of the artists. However, their choice to
shut down iTunes would also render the billions of DRMed songs, that people
payed for, useless.

